# Yuba Yabba Dabba Doo!!! Sunday/Monday



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Yuba - Awoke at 4am and didn't get out the door till 5:45am. I was shocked to see that the bridge is out across the dam. Spoke to a DNR guy that said it will be out for 2 months. Oh well I have 2 motors for my pontoon now. Sure enough these 2 hispanic guys launching there boat started asking "you been here before", "you've caught pike", "where" (I didn't say), "what lure" (I said rapalas), "what kind of rapalas", (I said think perch) and then they demanded to see my tackle box! Nope that aint gonna happen!

So an hour later and a bad motor mount I shot for the long distance trek to the pike zone. Sure enough 3rd cast resulted in a 27.5 inch pike! So I took it in the net to the beach, hit it in the head with a rock, and spoke with a shore tangler that I wound up giving a free steel leader. Well the annoying guys took notice of where I was and shot over to me at 35mph. They once again demanded to see the lure and even pulled up within 5 feet of me to touch the lure. Then it got a tad out of line. They started asking "you trolling" (nope), "you casting to the bank" ( I replied yep), "are you going fast",(kind of) "are you going slow", "are you pausing", "will this lure work", and finally they told me to beach my toon and join them at the narrows. Nope not leaving $1,000 worth of gear on the shore!

So I carried on and got a 24.5 inch pike and a 22 inch pike and then the dreaded wind started! So from 1pm to 4pm I took a nap, ate lunch at Oasis, and bought sunglasses at Saqouia. Then catcherman saw the text of the pike and shot out to yuba within a hour. 









Then those guys came back to the marina. Holy cow they asked to see the lure again and what the packaging looked like. Then they even wanted to take the packaging home with them.

Well Catherman and I went back while I threw on my 30lb thrust motor. The mount had lots of trouble and it was hard for me to keep steady. Catcherman was on the worlds smallest Kayak and beat me to the pike zone. He lost one and I lost one pike. On the way back in near dark I was struggling wth the crappy mount. I looked like a dog chasing it's own tail! Worse yet my net fell off the toon and sank to the bottom of davey Jones's Locker. Ugh that had me more than a bit ticked off!!!!!

So I cleaned the pike and had enough of a heart to share it with catcherman since he didn't bring any food. We ate it pan fried in peanut oil at West Beach. Pretty sure we were the only campers at north and west beach that night. Catcherman started getting into carp and got 15 to shore. 









I managed 1. I guess the smaller hooks work better on smaller carp.









Sunday - Woke up late (on purpose) at 7:30pm and when we launched we were the only guys on the water. Well catcherman lost a pike but I managed a 24 incher and had a few bites.

















We went back to the marina for lunch and catcherman decided to dive to get a burger. That turned into him just going home. Well more pike for me!!!! I motored to my spot again and just got 1 bite on the 1st cast. So I hit the beach to save battery power and almost lost my toon to the wind! No love there so I just took a 2 hour nap and waited out the wind. Sure enough the wind gave out and I got back out there. I snagged at mirrior carp that promptly got the head bashing.

Then I managed a 27.75 inch pike. As I was bashing it over the head to get my lure back and put it on the stringer it was still squirming!!!! Well I looked down the gullet and a bit of fin was sticking out! I squeezed the belly of the pike and out came a 10 inch mirrior carp that was still alive!!!!!









I thought about releasing it but nah I beat it over the head severly and threw it in the water. The seaguls enjoyed it. Well the wind got bad again and it was getting late to I headed to the marina to troll and fininsh out the battery. Managed to lose one 17 inch pike at the toon and then I managed a 28 inch pike! Hell of a 1st fish for trolling!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice job! told ya they eat big fish!


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

looks like fun!


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

You're The Pike Man for sure, going from never catching one to owning them. Good job.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

****.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

blueboy22 said:


> You're The Pike Man for sure, going from never catching one to owning them. Good job.


You know it is an addiction when all you do is worry and think about how you will get back there next weekend. I have started to get them figured out. Sure have been putting my time into Yuba on the northerns and well they fight like no other!!!! Plus I still want revenge on the 35 or so incher that snapped my mono line a few weeks ago. The steel leader is always on now!

If you have seen my past few Uinta Trips I get about 3 dinky trout a day. Now the pike on the other hand is 3 fish per day but dam are they fun!

I would have gotten more but the trolling idea ran into a issue. I have too much slack with the 8lb mono line and the hookset is very poor at best. Lost a few up against the toon.

Still figuring out how in the world I will get to Yuba this weekend. I have sat-sun off but my twin has the car thurs-saturday for a 3 day uinta trip.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice haul.

About the trolling, try using a rod with a stiffer tip for a more solid hook set. 8lbs is pretty light for a big pike, especially when your bait/lure is already moving under power. That first strike could shock the line pretty hard if you're into a big one. A lot of people that go for them habitually will use high-test braided.

I'm no trolling expert or pike aficionado, but if you're having trouble with a hook set, get stiffer with the rod and the line.


----------



## DDon97 (Sep 27, 2012)

Is it worth it to go to Yuba and fish from the shore, or is most of the good fishing on the lake?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

DDon97 said:


> Is it worth it to go to Yuba and fish from the shore, or is most of the good fishing on the lake?


On the shore from the marina to the dam? Yes!

PM sent.


----------

